# Would love feedback on our website



## camrun (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is the website that I built from the ground up. enjoy and leave feedback please!
Oklahoma wedding photography


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2013)

A few thoughts:  Your 'About' page has way too much about.  Quite frankly, while the fact that you were highschool sweethearts may be romantic, it doesn't tell me anything about your skill and experience as photographers.  One good PROFESSIONALLY taken shot for your website should be sufficient.  Some background about where you are, and where you work (travel limits), and your experience is all that's needed.  Don't make people dig.  Poeple are lazy, they won't see it if it's not there in front of their face.

Galleries:  I gave up after flicking through 10-15 images in the wedding gallery and they were all the same bride (or at least appeared to be).  A gallery with ten images from five different weddings will say a LOT more about your skill then ten from the same wedding (nb. this may also be an issue with your gallery software, but I wasn't going to take the time to find out, and neither will customers.  Did I mention?  People are lazy!).

Pricing:  While I fully understand that there are two schools of thought on the show/don't show prices, I firmly believe that you should at least give the potential client at lest an idea of what your price-bracket is.

Images:  They seem decent from a technical standpoint, but I see a lot of slightly off-level images, and a tendency to shoot in shade with bright backlighting.   It might be an idea to to prune your galleries to fewer, stronger images.

Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may vary.

~John


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 9, 2013)

The website has a nice look to it and seemed to work well.  

I have to agree with John on the 'About C&M' page.  Keep it short and sweet.  The more 'personal' stuff can go on the blog.  

I do think that the galleries could be improved.  As mentioned, there wasn't much variety in the clients shown (too many photos from each shoot/wedding).  And while there were some really great photos in there, there were also some that were not nearly as good.  Keep in mind that while we like to judge ourselves by our best images...other people will often judge us by the worst image that they see....so only show them the best of the best, even if it means only showing a few images.

And yes, as John mentioned....it's a polarizing issue, whether or not show your prices right on your site...but consider the way that you would shop for something.  People are likely looking at several photographer's websites....comparing one to another.  And if they don't know if you are in their price range or not...then they either have to contact you and wait for a response or just move on and narrow down their search.  As mentioned, people tend to be lazy...and you're asking them to do the extra work, just to find out your prices.  
You don't have to put everything up there...but something as simple as "starting at $$$$$" might be enough.


----------



## pic_chick (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok the photos you choose are great. the galleries move to slowly, the about me should be about your body of work not your dating life, prices need to be listed somewhere, I liked the blog. the over all feel is pro and well made.


----------



## camrun (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks every one that is some great feedback and glad you are all liking the feel and look of the website. The prices thing is something I have debated on before and glad to have some additional input on. The galleries have not been updated with some of our most recent weddings yet need to do that soon and will narrow down the images and make sure they are the best ones! thanks again everyone


----------



## Pascal020 (Jul 12, 2013)

Overall I like the website, good presentation, clear information and user friendly (navigation)
The website speed is good. We visit tons of photography websites for our directory and let me tell you that 80% of online portfolios, photo sharing websites, galleries etc. are way too slow.
The number one reason that make people leave your website is slow loading/performance.

Keep it like this, don't stuff your website with tons of photo's. Don't give it all, trigger curiosity 

Maybe you can somehow, add more text to make it more search engine friendly. Search engines loves text, unique content with lots of text.

We are doing some website hunting right now, for our wedding category. I'm willing to add your website to our directory. Free ofcourse.
Just shoot me a message with your email and a brief (unique <very important) description, max 500 characters, of your website.

Otherwise good luck with your business.

Pascal


----------



## camrun (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok do you all think just one wedding gallery is better or a "featured weddings" and have galleries from a few weddings that we like the most is better? trying to decide if that is what I am wanting to do.


----------



## Richichi (Jul 19, 2013)

tirediron said:


> A few thoughts:  Your 'About' page has way too much about.  Quite frankly, while the fact that you were highschool sweethearts may be romantic, it doesn't tell me anything about your skill and experience as photographers.  One good PROFESSIONALLY taken shot for your website should be sufficient.  Some background about where you are, and where you work (travel limits), and your experience is all that's needed.  Don't make people dig.  Poeple are lazy, they won't see it if it's not there in front of their face.
> 
> Galleries:  I gave up after flicking through 10-15 images in the wedding gallery and they were all the same bride (or at least appeared to be).  A gallery with ten images from five different weddings will say a LOT more about your skill then ten from the same wedding (nb. this may also be an issue with your gallery software, but I wasn't going to take the time to find out, and neither will customers.  Did I mention?  People are lazy!).
> 
> ...


Agreed +1
browsing through the wedding gallery was unpleasant for me, too many of the same & not enough quality, your best images of the Bride need to be there shown. Many images looked like snapshots/candids! Ask yourself what type of Wedding photographer are you & let that answer come through clearly on your site.


----------



## camrun (Jul 23, 2013)

OK Made some adjustments to the site the last week or so only thing I haven't changed yet is the about us. thank you all for your input and opinions. please continue to give them thanks!


----------

